# Lily did it!



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

This is Lily's first kidding. She had 2 doelings :kidred: :kidred:

Here they are several hours old.

CapriGem EM Laurel










CapriGem EM Buttercup










Here they are together.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwwe congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! They are cute! And really are like night and day in coloring!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on two healthy girlies!!!! It looks promising for a doe year for everyone so far based on 2011 births.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SOOOOOO CUUUUUUUUUUTE!!

CONGRATS~


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable....congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!! :leap:

Such pretty baby girls too


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What contrast... beautiful does. Congrats!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! Pretty, pretty girls! And so different from each other.... did Lilly mess around with two different Bucks?? ha ha


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Super duper cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

milk and honey said:


> Wow! Pretty, pretty girls! And so different from each other.... did Lilly mess around with two different Bucks?? ha ha


Nope, she was with one boy. One doeling takes after her mom (Gold and frosted) the other looks more like her paternal granddam.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your cute little girls!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:leap: More girls! Yippee! They are both beautiful. I think I'm seriously going to have to get a Nigi.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Cute, cute, CUTE!!! Such flashy girls! BTW: I love your website that says 'barter should be considered'...  I agree wholeheartedly!!


----------

